# some catfish pics of mine



## warcraft1975 (Aug 14, 2011)

catfishing on the kansas river


----------



## warcraft1975 (Aug 14, 2011)

.......................51 pounds


----------



## warcraft1975 (Aug 14, 2011)

..........50 pounds even


----------



## bulldog (Aug 14, 2011)

That is awesome!!


----------



## warcraft1975 (Aug 14, 2011)

....................56 pound bluecat


----------



## warcraft1975 (Aug 14, 2011)

.........41 pounds


----------



## warcraft1975 (Aug 14, 2011)

....28 pounds


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 15, 2011)

They are beastie sized catfish. Give us some details, bait, rod reel, etc.


----------



## warcraft1975 (Aug 15, 2011)

all fish were caught rod and reel (10 ft cattmaxx rod penn 209 reel)either on bluegills or big bullheads for bait


----------



## fender66 (Aug 15, 2011)

Dang......when you gonna get serious and catch a big one? :LOL2:


----------



## FloridaBassGirl (Aug 15, 2011)

AWESOME CATCH! that's some good eatin' right there! :mrgreen:


----------



## warcraft1975 (Aug 15, 2011)

fender66 said:


> Dang......when you gonna get serious and catch a big one? :LOL2:


I keep trying but these little ones keep stealing my bait


----------



## erwinner (Aug 15, 2011)

Great Scott! Is there a dilapidated nuclear power plant nearby???


----------



## warcraft1975 (Aug 16, 2011)

erwinner said:


> Great Scott! Is there a dilapidated nuclear power plant nearby???


well i wouldnt drink the water aaaahhhhh kansas lol


----------



## begs (Aug 18, 2011)

:shock: my son would love to catch cats that big he would freak if he caught one that big....

nice cathces dude =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## warcraft1975 (Aug 20, 2011)

thank you


----------



## Slypike (Aug 20, 2011)

Nice kitties!


----------



## Dybber (Aug 23, 2011)

Awesome man!! What are you using for bait?


----------



## warcraft1975 (Aug 24, 2011)

bluegills and bullheads mostly


----------

